# Opinions - Anything Amiss on this Whizzer?



## MaxGlide (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello All,

Just bought this CW Roadmaster Whizzer and I would like to keep/make it as original as possible.

Just wondering if there are any expert eyes out there that see anything that is out of place on her?

Thanks..... Wayne


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Wayne,
It looks like you have a Whizzer J motor kit on a bike made up of a lot of different parts. Though the paint looks like it might be original, it is an old repaint. The frame looks like a prewar Elgin probably made by Murray (although Columbia built some Elgins) and the bottom bar has been modified to accommodate the motor. The spring fork is definitely prewar Roadmaster/CWC. The fenders look like deep McCauley fenders which were used on several brand bikes but I don't recall ever seeing a set on an Elgin. Most had gothic style fenders. The rack and chainguard are aftermarket. It is still a cool looking bike and I would suggest just cleaning it up and riding it like it is. If you want to restore something you would be better off to find an original complete bike and put your motor kit on it. Personally, I think it has tons of character just like it is now. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 8, 2009)

The fenders look like the ones on my 34 Shelby Flying Cloud. Would those be Mc Cauley also?

It is a Murray made frame, but I cannot believe how clean the modification by the seatpost is.

Wayne if possible could you post some close up pics of the top area of the seatpost?

To answer your original question, everything is amiss:eek:

More like that country song i think it's Brad Paisley
'What a beautiful mess'

It is a one of a kind creation put together  by a mad bicycle alchemist.

It is something I would almost expect to show up at the Copake Auction

I would not change a thing, outside of cleaning it up and maybe try to gather some provenance concening it, if at all possible.

I'm jealous


----------



## miss america (Aug 9, 2009)

*A beautiful mess*

Strings- It is actually a Diamond Rio song!! you're from Big Sky country so you should know that.  They've played the state fair enough times! Ha Ha Ha

Also, it looks like you've got yourself a wald chainguard there, FRIGGIN AWESOME FIND!!!


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Well alright then. I did notice that I had not seen any other Whizzers like it.

So even though it is a mishmash did this mad bicycle chemist at least use accessories from the era? I've never seen fender bumpers like that, were they even a bicycle accessory or are they modified from another source? Same with the rocket lights, etc? 

I just want to make it so that it is safe to ride and that I won't damage anything by riding it without giving it a going over.

Thanks again for your help.

Wayne

PS: She is being shipped as I speak and will post any pics you all want as well as serial numbers and such.


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 9, 2009)

You have to realize that the vast majority of that era Whizzer was sold as a kit to add to your existing bike. It's normal for you to not see another Whizzer like the one you have, because chances are, there isn't/wasn't another one exactly like it! That's the beauty of it.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 20, 2009)

*Bicycle frame serial number*

Well I have a bit more info. Have searched a bunch on the net but cannot find anything

The serial number we got from the frame is 9370 model 502-158.

Does this mean anything to anyone?

Thanks..... Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 23, 2009)

*Anyone know this head badge?*

Hello all,

I now have the supposed original name badge that the owner sent with some other parts. He says he took it off the frame and put a CW Roadmaster badge on it after someone told him that's what the bike was. 

I looked for a few hours online thru many many pics but could not find one like it. 

Anyone know what it is?

Thanks..... Wayne


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 24, 2009)

Elgin and JC Higgins both had badges with the 'V' I would guess that the frame was a Sears product, pre-war, one of their off brands like the collegiate was.


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pics of modification for strings and spokes.*

Hey Strings,

Here are the pics of the cross bar mod on this Whizzer. The weld seems pretty good but he smoothed it out with some filler.

Wayne


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 5, 2009)

502 was definitely something sold by Sears. I would think that the 158 was a model and/or part number listed in the Sears catalog. Now the key would be to find out what year catalog to look in. Kenny.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 10, 2009)

*just seeing this*

cool ride ! how doses it run ?
do you have it cleaned-up ?


----------

